# Superior Drummer Update (2.1)



## toolsound (Apr 2, 2009)

I am so happy with this update. I bought Superior Drummer awhile ago because I wanted realistic drums without having to mess around with an actual drumset/mics.

Initially, I was a bit disappointed with the program. You couldn't bounce files with the built-in sonalksis effects and I'm a total noob when it comes to recording, so I really didn't know how to work with raw drum recordings. 

The new update lets you bounce everything (including effects) into a single, audio file, which you can import into your DAW. Recording drums is now a snap and they still sound awesome! 

Anyways, I just had to share my excitement since this was the biggest hurdle in my recording attempts.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 4, 2009)

isn't 2.1 the whole new sample bank?

sure you don't mean 2.01?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2009)

nope, 2.1 came out yesterday, a ton of bugfixes and additions. the extra sample banks have different names


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 4, 2009)

how do you get this update?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 4, 2009)

from the toontrack website. if you are a registered owner they send you an email.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 4, 2009)

ah, cool!

someone wanna email me the update? i don't have a serial to register my copy, so i can't get it...


----------



## ugmung (Apr 4, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> ah, cool!
> 
> someone wanna email me the update? i don't have a serial to register my copy, so i can't get it...



 you pirate.


----------



## rob_l (Apr 4, 2009)

Got this one a few days ago and just like EZD's update - Thank, f*ckin, GOD they finally got to it!!!! The switch to PTLE 8 and to an '09 Mac Pro turned every 'not-so-well-coded'(ie - not Waves or Digi) plugins GUI into a nasty MESS (redraw errors while scrolling, mismapped controls - sometimes bring down PT entirely and shutting down the 003).

The biggest annoyance was the authorization tho - I chewed up 2 authorizations on my old PC and 2 on the Mac for both EZD and Superior (and all the damned refills, EZ Player - et al.) simply because I unplugged a USB device. ANY USB removal would cause all the ToonTrack progs to de-auth, because somehow they interpreted this simple change as a new computer and boom - Changed the Machines ID. Plug 'whatever you unplugged' back in, and voila - Machine ID restored, software working as normal. Thrilled it's finally fixed and I can get back to Superior instead of BFD and EZD. 

Another update I hope is coming soon - IK's T-Racks 3 is so buggy on the Mac that I have to drop the RTAS proc. # from 8 down to 7 to stabilize it. Who knew - Too much power was a bad thing (32gb RAM, 4x1TB glyphs and 2 x Xeon 5400 quads)... lol Seriously hope IK gets on with some updates soon. I had to drop back to v1.3 which is very stable. But I DO miss the Fairchild in 3.x...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 5, 2009)

The thing 'd like is a drum map that maps DFHS to Superior2, as it would be usefull to convert a load of stuff I already have. I will get the update though


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm no pirate! the guy who gave s2.0 to me didn't have his serial!


----------



## drmosh (Apr 5, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> The thing 'd like is a drum map that maps DFHS to Superior2, as it would be usefull to convert a load of stuff I already have. I will get the update though



I built a bunch of macros for cubase to do this, it sucked.


----------



## cvinos (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, do you guys know how many different samples there are in the bank per stroke type?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 6, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I built a bunch of macros for cubase to do this, it sucked.


Could i possibly nick them?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 6, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Could i possibly nick them?



sure, I'll try and figure out a way to copy them, as they are really a bunch of midi transpose shortcuts connected by a macro. I'll check it when I get home.
It's not entirely complete though, some cymbal hits i haven't added yet


----------



## rob_l (Apr 6, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> The thing 'd like is a drum map that maps DFHS to Superior2, as it would be usefull to convert a load of stuff I already have. I will get the update though


Wont EZ Player Pro do this conversion?


----------

